

Open Source Project Prepackages Kim Dotcom’s Security - SODaniel
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/crypton/

======
wbl
The title is more accurate then most people realize. For details of why I say
that, look at the issues that have been reported on Crypton's github page. For
a correct alternative, look at Tahoe LAFS.

~~~
tptacek
These two are great:

<https://github.com/SpiderOak/crypton/issues/21>

<https://github.com/SpiderOak/crypton/issues/25>

"Note that they have been repeatedly factored for such vital purposes as
playing games on calculators." You're mean! :)

~~~
rarrrrrr
Also: <https://github.com/SpiderOak/crypton/issues/27>

